# XP Cd zerkratzt, was tun?



## mrepox (23. Oktober 2004)

Jo, meine XP PRO Cd ist so zerkratzt das ich keine Instalation mehr durchführen kann.

Kann mir jemand sagen was man da macht? Ein Cd Rep.Set hat auch keinen Erfolg gebracht. Kann jemand einen Download zur Verfügung stellen? Oder hat schon mal jemand bei Microsoft eine neue bestellt?

Gruss Markus


----------



## Scaleo (23. Oktober 2004)

moin,
gehe einfach mit deiner cd zu nem kumpel der nen cd brenner hat, dann soll dein kumpel isobuster installieren und über isobuster rippst du die xp cd auf die festplatte anschießen brennst du mit nero die gerippten file also boot cd. fertig! wenn du die cd boot fähig haben willst musst mal ein bisschen googeln gibts viele tuts für


----------



## Thomas Lindner (24. Oktober 2004)

mrepox hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Jo, meine XP PRO Cd ist so zerkratzt das ich keine Instalation mehr durchführen kann.
> 
> Kann mir jemand sagen was man da macht? Ein Cd Rep.Set hat auch keinen Erfolg gebracht. Kann jemand einen Download zur Verfügung stellen? Oder hat schon mal jemand bei Microsoft eine neue bestellt?
> 
> Gruss Markus



Ruf bei Microsoft an, von denen bekommst du, wenn du denen die KaufRechnung zuschickst ( z.B. per Fax ) eine Ersatz CD!


----------



## funnytommy (24. Oktober 2004)

Schleifen!

Also ich schleife meine CDs immer ab wenn sie Kratzer haben! Das funtioniert prächtig! Wichtig ist dass du Schleifleinen mit polierkörnung benutzt! Und immer auf einem Schleifgerät dass rotiert! Dann müsstests wieder hinbekommen! 
Ps.: Nicht zuviel abschleifen!


----------



## mrepox (24. Oktober 2004)

Ja, ich habs mit schleifen grad noch hinbekommen, musste allerdings noch ein laufwerk tauschen. Der Brenner wollte sie nicht so wie ich will. Abhilfe schuf mein DVD Laufwerk, dieses hat sie dann anstandsloss gefressen.

@ Thomas : Ich habe leider keine Rechnung mehr über mein XP, reicht da nicht der Reg Schlüssel


----------



## Thomas Lindner (24. Oktober 2004)

Der Regschlüssel langt leider nicht,l zumindest habe ich die Erfahrung mit Windows 2K gemacht. Die wollen einen Rechnung sehen!


----------



## Neurodeamon (25. Oktober 2004)

Von jedem und allem wird eine Kopie gebrannt. Warum zur Hölle nicht VORHER von der gekauften Betriebssystem-CD und benutzt die Kopie?  :suspekt:


----------



## mrepox (25. Oktober 2004)

Weil ich damals meine 98 SE gebrannt hatte und dann beim installieren auch Probs mit hatte. Da musste ich auch wieder die Original CD verwenden. Normalerweise stellen diese Art von Kratzer auch nicht son Problem dar.

Aber Xp íst da irgendwie aussenvor, ich hatte selbst vor zwei Jahren mit einer blitzneuen XP CD und einem Brenner beim installieren Probleme. Abhilfe schaffte da nur ein normales CDROM Laufwerk. 

Greetz


----------

